# Hers or Mine?



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Took my wife and 2 other moms out yesterday for a long planned trip.

Left Weeks Bay around 6 heading for Petronius. Were greeted with 1 to 3's as the weather clowns had predicted.

Radar showed only 1 big storm, guess where that was................. The weather would continue like that the rest of the day, considering naming my boat Rain Magnet. The 1 to 3's picked up to 4 to 5's and they stayed like that the rest of the day.

For our 2 guests it was their first real off shore adventure but, as you can see in the pics, they behaved as real troopers.

Sank some live baits at the rig 6 miles north of Petronius, just to feed the cudas I guess. There went 45 minutes catching bait in 15 minutes. Set up the jigging rods and started to catch (and loose) amberjacks.

After a while my wife hooks a decent fish and worked it for about 15 minutes. Just before she was about to feed the spadefish with my Trevalla and Stella I had to take over and landed HER (????) 42 pound AJ.

So the question is: HERS or MINE.



I do know though that HER Chiropractor bill will be MINE!



Anyway, enjoy the pics.



PS Ran to Petronius but didn't mark any fish at all!














Jennifer feeding the cudas with an almaco


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am impressed, I always love to see the ladies fish and enjoy it. My wife would have been dog cussing me with that kind of weather!



MScontender


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto what Will said. I would have been out of there in my CC with that thunderhead looming. Plus you had the ladies.Good report and pix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

:bowdown :bowdown :bowdown

Anybody who can take a bunch of women fishing and have smiles like that, is the man!!!! :bowdown

If you came back with a pinfish and those pictures, I woould sign up for your seminar!!!! 

What kind of boat? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Be glad you were there before noon. We arrived at the 255 rig around 8:30 - 9:00 p.m. Friday night and it was nasty. We left the dock with NOAA calling for 2' or less and they weren't even close. We estimated the waves were a solid 3' w/ multiple 5' mixed in and it didn't take long for us to hang it up and head to the hill. The buoy confirmed the same...also confirmed the 19 kt gust. 



Congrats on getting some fish with the tough conditions breaking the ladies in! We just had a long boat ride with a bunch of stiff legs.


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

his or hers? maybe she reeled it in, got it close to the boat. gave you the rod, moved out of the way , took over steering the boat , and had you land it and pull it in for her ! You still have women on you boat ,yeh !!


----------



## mrvickrey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Hendrix,

I am Jennifer's friend from Memphis and I talked toher yesterday and she sounded like she had a blast! Said she was sore from reeling in all the fish. It looks like you all had a great time. I told her I want to go next time you plan a "girls" trip! Great pictures...I can't believe no one got sea sick.


----------

